# Is SERM allowed in SE exam in IL?



## SNP (Apr 11, 2010)

Does anyone know if SERM is allowed in SE exam in illinois? i read in coupld threads that its not allowed in IL and thats the impression i was under so i didnt take it with me my first time but i found that few people had it with them in exam room and none of the proctor said anything about it. where does it say that its not allowed?

your help much appreciated.

Thanks a lot.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 12, 2010)

I think I would have called the state licensing board before I left a very important reference at home for a very expensive test. You should definitely contact them now before you make that mistake again.


----------



## IL_Struct_Eng (Apr 12, 2010)

http://www.idfpr.com/dpr/apply/FORMS/SE_SPEC_Exam.pdf

Page 4 of this PDF link. The wording they use isn't particularly clear, but no PPI books are allowed. This is my first time taking the exam, but I've been told SERM used to be allowed, but now is not.


----------



## knelli (Apr 12, 2010)

I have heard that it is not allowed in IL


----------



## WoodSlinger (Apr 12, 2010)

I took the exam back in October at the Itasca site. Anyone that had the SERM had to get rid of it prior to the exam start.


----------



## SNP (Apr 12, 2010)

Thanks WoodSlinger! this is exactly what i wanted to know.

That is the site where i took the exam in OCT 2008 and will take it this friday. there were few people who used the SERM and i and my friends even discussed it during the break that how come they allowed this book in an exam. i talked to someone at the professional licensing department of IL as well and the guy said it really depends on the proctors at site. he did apologize for not giving the concrete answer. i posted this thread because the laguange in the PDF isnt clear and was wondering if i didnt interprete it right. but i guess i did read it right and its not allowed but few people got lucky in OCT 2008. i passed SE II but didnt pass SE I and this book would help a lot in SE I. oh well.


----------



## DAVE9999 (Apr 14, 2010)

SNP said:


> Thanks WoodSlinger! this is exactly what i wanted to know.
> That is the site where i took the exam in OCT 2008 and will take it this friday. there were few people who used the SERM and i and my friends even discussed it during the break that how come they allowed this book in an exam. i talked to someone at the professional licensing department of IL as well and the guy said it really depends on the proctors at site. he did apologize for not giving the concrete answer. i posted this thread because the laguange in the PDF isnt clear and was wondering if i didnt interprete it right. but i guess i did read it right and its not allowed but few people got lucky in OCT 2008. i passed SE II but didnt pass SE I and this book would help a lot in SE I. oh well.


Can you use the SERM in other states besides IL ?


----------



## WoodSlinger (Apr 14, 2010)

DAVE9999 said:


> SNP said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks WoodSlinger! this is exactly what i wanted to know.
> ...



I know that it is allowed in Minnesota. Ther SERM is allowed in Wisconsin for the SE I exam. I don't know beyond these states.


----------



## knelli (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.idfpr.com/dpr/apply/FORMS/PE_SPEC_Exam.pdf

Sorry I didn't find this sooner.... Here is the Illinois statement on what is allowed in the exam room.


----------



## IL-SE (May 20, 2010)

knelli said:


> http://www.idfpr.com/dpr/apply/FORMS/PE_SPEC_Exam.pdf
> Sorry I didn't find this sooner.... Here is the Illinois statement on what is allowed in the exam room.


That list is for the IL PE exam, which has different requirements. While the CERM/SERM are allowed in the Illinois PE exam, they are not allowed in the SEI or SEII. In fact, the proctor even made us remove the "examples" book from the NDS Wood Code, which is part of the code bundle.

I do think that most other states allow the SERM.


----------

